# Nightmare at Musina Border



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I recently traveled through the Musina border with my wife and kids. We had a smooth transit to Zimbabwe but had a horrible experience on my way back from Zimbabwe due to the requirement to have the unabridged birth certificates for the children.

There was a clear notice at one of the Immigration counters that indicated that Medical Aid cards could be used as proof that we are the children's parents. On my way to Zimbabwe the immigration official that assisted us used our Medical aid as proof that we were the parents for our children. I inquired with the immigration official if the birth certificates will be an issue on my way back, the official stated that it would not be a problem as the Medical aid card was listed on the poster outside. On our way back to South Africa we were denied entry.

We were told that we could not use the same documents that we used on our way out, we pointed to the notice at one of their immigration counter and we were told that the information contained on that poster was out dated, and the immigration official proceeded to the poster, took down that poster and denied us entry.

We asked the official on the inconsistencies and the fact that they had misleading information on their posters and in response we were told that these are the rules, and the fact that they had displayed wrong information does not mean that they should allow us entry on the basis of the information they had displayed. 

We further asked why then were we allowed to exit with the children if what they had displayed was invalid, the response was that they could not stop us from going back to our country that's why they let us proceed to Zimbabwe. The immigration official told us categorically that "This is South Africa and you must go back to your country", "The permanent residency permit you have is nothing, if you were South African citizens I was going to let you in, go back to your country".

We were deported back to Zimbabwe, and we managed to get copies of the children's birth certificates and attempted to cross the border again, this time we were told that one of the children's birth certificate is not valid, despite it being a document that was issued by the same DHA, they said they wanted the birth certificate issued by the Zimbabwean government because we are Zimbabweans. We were deported again.

I had to book my family into a hotel in Beitbridge while i drove to Joburg to fetch the required documents. Then drove back to the border to pick up my family.

Please advise if I have any grounds for lodging a formal complaint with DHA based on the following:
1) In-consistence of practice: denial of entry yet information displayed stated otherwise
2) In-consistence of practice: denial of entry using same documents used for exit.
3) Unfair treatment: Xenophobic tendencies as the official stated that they would have allowed entry if I were a South African Citizen.
4) Unclear definition of Unabridged Birth Certificate: Why decline a South African issued UBC and demand UBC from country of citizenship.

Thank you for reading my long story as I await your feedback.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, nightmare indeed.

Have you contacted the Department of Home Affairs on contact numbers/emails on their website regarding your ordeal?


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Xenophobia on display. I am sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

explorer1 said:


> I recently traveled through the Musina border with my wife and kids. We had a smooth transit to Zimbabwe but had a horrible experience on my way back from Zimbabwe due to the requirement to have the unabridged birth certificates for the children.
> 
> There was a clear notice at one of the Immigration counters that indicated that Medical Aid cards could be used as proof that we are the children's parents. On my way to Zimbabwe the immigration official that assisted us used our Medical aid as proof that we were the parents for our children. I inquired with the immigration official if the birth certificates will be an issue on my way back, the official stated that it would not be a problem as the Medical aid card was listed on the poster outside. On our way back to South Africa we were denied entry.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about this, really I am. You can take legal action which will take time and money, however many have successfully sued the DHA for damages (https://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/blog/department-of-home-affairs-tackled-democratic-alliance/).


----------

